# My English teacher hates me??



## 1011840 (Nov 26, 2015)

I go to a Community College. I'm a very quiet student in class. I don't talk much. I mind my own business and keep to myself. Yesterday when our teacher was taking roll he called my name. I looked towards him and raised my hand. He replied with,"OH, I can tell she's here because she gave me that scowl she always give me." He goes on to say " She doesn't think I'm very funny" and he also comments on how shy I am. It took a lot for me not to burst into tears right there. Why put me on the spot like that and no one else? Why was he talking about me in third person like I wasn't there?? I've never scowled at anyone ever?? I don't even know how to scowl? Or I s he just saying my face is ugly? Does he think I'm some stuck up ***** since I'm so quiet? Also I never laugh at his jokes because during the majority of class I'm extremely anxious/nervous and on edge. 
To make things worse about 20 minutes later he was going around the room to every single student and helping them with their paper. He skipped me. And when he walked down the isle beside my table he knocked over my school bag with his foot, spilling my books. I don't know if it was accidental or not but he didn't apologize or anything, he just kept on walking as if nothing happened. My classmates also noticed this and started whispering, humiliating me further. I really don't want to go back to that class but I have no choice...
I would really appreciate some opinions on this.

My sister says I'm being paranoid, and I need to chill. But what do you guys think? Does he hate me? Or am I overthinking??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MilesC (Mar 24, 2016)

If he continues, be less passive! Some teachers are *******s. You have to deal with it. But you can still change the situation. I remembered when I was like 13 or 14, I had a P.E teacher who HATED me so much. I was good at sports but she didn't care and was like always trying to humiliate me in front of the others. One day, after a volleyball warm up consisting to running and dribbling (wtf man it's volleyball why are we dribbling ? where did you get your degree ?), everybody was doing 3 points on the basketball nets. And the only one who was blamed for that waaaaas... ME  ! Then she started a long speech saying how I will fail at everything I'll try to do, how people will never love me and stuff. In front of 35 other pupils.

After this 15 minutes long speech, I looked at her with a large smile and told her "What you said was maybe very interessant and I would probably have learned a lot of things about myself by listening to you if you were a psychologist and not a village middle-school teacher". Even her co-worker was laughing af. Btw after that she continued being an *******, but not in public ahah.

If he's doing jokes try to beat him at his own game  !


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

What a piece of ****... One of the worst kind of teachers you can ever have. You should report this, his behavior was unacceptable. He is a teacher and should treat all students equally but he doesn't do that if he helps all students except you and is doing jokes about you just because you are quiet in class...


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate teachers and other authority figures who hate you for no apparent reason. Your teacher might be subconsciously jealous of you, annoyed by your introvertedness if he's an extrovert, or just a straight up *******.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Well at first I was thinking he was trying to get you to lighten up and just failing at. Also he might not have thought you needed help. But then theres the bag thing. If he keeps it up when it's obvious you dont like it you should report it to a higher up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's time to plot your revenge


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Amon said:


> It's time to plot your revenge


I'll provide the duct tape and handcuffs.


----------



## 1011840 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the feedback. 

Unfortunately, I received the same treatment today. He told a joke and when I didn't laugh he said "Mia and that face again!" I'm sorry but I just can't force myself to laugh at his jokes. I can't do it. At the library again he went to around to everyone's computers and talked to literally every single person about their paper's topic except for me. I don't know what to do. It feels like he's hates me and he ignores me because I can't loosen up on his jokes.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Thats horrible, I'm sorry that he is treating you this way! Like Lia said, you should try to talk to him after class. If he finds an excuse not to talk to you then email him, if he ignores your emails too then you know there is a problem with him. 

I had a teacher who hated me too last semester when I took a 3D animation class, she skipped me but talked to everyone else, she never wanted to talk to me, she acted like I was not there, she also told lots of jokes which I did not laugh because I was also anxious. One time I raised my hand because I had trouble with something but I was trying to get the teacher aid's attention but the teacher saw me and humiliated me infront of everyone by saying I wasn't paying attention and she lectured me infront of everyone, and usually she ignored me all the time and that was the only time she aknowledged me and she humiliated me in the worst way I ended up having to drop her class. If this teacher gets too bad you should either talk to a counselor or drop his class, he sounds like a really bad teacher.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------

